#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Drive Inn van Hieper Sounds

## Hieper-Sounds

hierbij een foto van onze drive in op het laatste eventje.

ik vraag me af of mensen hier hun mening over kunnen geven. 

ps. de kabels bij het licht statief zijn op de foto nog rommelig deze zijn hierna netjes achter het statief verwerkt zodat deze buiten het zicht zitten. dit zie je op foto 2.

(vanwege privacy redenen mensen niet zichtbaar)

----------


## sjig

Ziet er goed uit hoor  :Smile: 

De basis is al aardig aanwezig. Ook leuk om te zien dat jullie eerst basisverlichting (parren) kopen, en daarna pas eventuele effecten (ipv. andersom zoals ik te vaak zie).

En om dan toch even kritiek te geven  :Wink: , de/het microfoonstatief zou ik zelf of naast de booth zetten, of gewoon los op de tafel (edit: de microfoon dan he). En misschien op den duur over op andere speakers, in mijn ervaring willen deze nog wel eens wat schel zijn  :Wink: 

Maar verder; prima hoor!

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

wij hebben dat opgelost met een 2x 15 bands equalizer. hierdoor zijn ze veel minder schel dan inderdaad zonder.

op dit moment zijn wij aan het kijken voor een nieuwe set. wel willen we ongeveer zelfde setup aanhouden.

dankjewel voor de tip van de microfoon, dit kunnen we meenemen voor de volgende keer

----------


## VrijeVogel

Ik heb het idee dat jullie DJ Booth wat laag is? Althans op de laatste foto staan er twee op redelijke hoogte achter een (meng?)paneel, maar de laptop ernaast staat in verhouding zo laag dat je of zittend of door je knieën of voorover gebukt zou moeten werken. Zittend lijkt mij niet professioneel en de andere opties zeer vermoeiend....

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

het klopt inderdaad dat onze laptop laag staat (niet fijn voor je rug) vandaar dat we ook aan het kijken zijn voor een speciale laptop stand.

het (paneel) die jij bedoeld is onze licht mixer deze is in een zelfgebouwde kist. deze wordt binnenkort omgebouwt een in passende flightcase met patch paneel voor de lampen.

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

afgelopen week weer 2 nieuwe apparaten gekocht voor onze drive/verhuur.


een Soundcraft Series 200 SR. helaas wel 1 fader die defect is maar ook als 7 kanaals mixer is deze meer dan ruim geschikt voor ons :Big Grin: 


een pioneer 350 set

een goede week voor ons. met mooie nieuwe aanwinsten.

----------


## SPS

die soundcraft is wel heel erg vintage, lijkt me (bestond al in 1987!). Waarom geen "echte" DJ mixer gekocht?

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

wij hebben de Pioneer set als dj-set

verders is de Soundcraft echt puur voor pa events waar veel microfoons en dergelijke aanwezig zijn.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Ik hoop dat je die mixer echt voor een hele leuke prijs hebt kunnen kopen dan, lees gratis? Is een oud beestje. DJ Setje is wel OK maar wit is een erg enge kleur, zou eerde rvoor zwart gegaan zijn.

----------


## vasco

> Ik hoop dat je die mixer echt voor een hele leuke prijs hebt kunnen kopen dan, lees gratis?



Zeker gezien er één defect kanaal op zit en de leeftijd. Kan op zich best een aardige mixer zijn voor beginners om op te leren bij hele kleine PA events met niet zoveel microfoons. Kan voor de TS net het verschil maken als "tape-act kan bij ons inpluggen".

Weet niet wat de TS voor ogen heeft te kunnen met deze mixer en de benoeming "PA events met veel microfoons"?

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

wij hebben deze mixer kunnen ruilen voor een oud 5.1 setje voor n computer (dus zo goed als gratis).

wij gaan hiermee kleine dingen ondersteunen puur omdat wij met dj mixers telkens kanalen tekort kwamen voor microfoons en andere inputs willen wij dit hiermee oplossen.

voor wij hem hebben aangeschaft hebben wij alle kanalen uitvoerig getest en alles werkt nog gewoon naar behoren (op dat ene kanaal na)

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

vandaag een opstelling gemaakt voor een middel/groot event(350 gasten). graag jullie mening:

hierbij wordt 1 bellenblaas machine gebruikt (op verzoek van de klant)

om de show compleet te maken:
- 8x par 56
- 6x super winner scanner
- 1x 1500 DMX Stroboscoop

dit alles aan een truss brug van 8 Meter

graag jullie mening. (of tips)

----------


## Joost van Ens

Wat weegt dat spul?
wat voor soort truss?
welke statieven staan er onder?
Vind het persoonlijk een beetje mager voor 350 personen.

Joost.

----------


## Big Bang

Ik vind het ook een beetje saai. Zou je bijvoorbeeld 2 van de 6 scans aan een outrigger hangen krijg je al een stuk meer diepte.


Voorbeeld: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=455234954561494&set=a.4552349245614  97.1073741826.163412680410391&type=1&theater


(let niet op de foto kwaliteit, zijn even snel met een telefoon gemaakt)

Ik vraag me ook af wat dit allemaal gaat wegen overigens. Je zou er ook voor kunnen kiezen om twee scans op een hoge kist te zetten oid, dan hoeven die meteen niet meer in de truss te hangen.

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

wij mogen daar ivm ruimte maximaal 1 brug hangen boven onze dj booth. helaas geen statieven of dergelijke. de gehele setup moet binnen die 8 meter blijven.
vorig jaar hadden ze maar 4 spotjes gehuurt dus zoiezo een flinke vooruitgang.

de brug is de vierkante truss met 2 statieven die maximaal 200 kg mogen dragen. met een breedte van 8 meter en de statieven staan aan beide zijde 1M naar binnen dus ze steken 1 meter over aan beide kanten. (dus aan het gewicht zal het niet liggen).

----------


## sjig

Rookdoosje?

Lijkt mij zeker een waardevolle toevoeging, zeker omdat dan ook de stralen van de scanner zichtbaar worden.


edit: En mocht de opdrachtgever daar niet van houden overtuig je hem/haar van een hazer/fazer. Niemand heeft er last van, geen dikke rookpluimen, maar je stralen worden toch nog zichtbaar  :Wink:

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

misschien een leuke toevoeging ik zal het bij de bespreking voorstellen aan de klant

----------


## knorrepot

> vandaag een opstelling gemaakt voor een middel/groot event(350 gasten). graag jullie mening:
> 
> hierbij wordt 1 bellenblaas machine gebruikt (op verzoek van de klant)
> 
> om de show compleet te maken:
> - 8x par 56
> - 6x super winner scanner
> - 1x 1500 DMX Stroboscoop
> 
> ...




En wat ga je voor 350 man aan geluid neer zetten??
Hiervoor heb je toch echt al een serieuze set nodig.. Iets in de richting van een dikke dubbel 18'' sub met een goede 15/2'' top er op.

Tenminste, bij een beetje hedendaagse muziek  :Wink:  Achtergrondmuziek zal het gezien het licht wel niet zijn.

Verder sluit ik me mij de opmerking van een goede hazer aan.

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

aan geluid komen er:

6x 15 inch sub
6x 12 inch top speakers

dit alles verspreid door de zaal ( 2 voorin 2 zijkant 2 achterin)

k heb hiervoor contact opgenomen met een bedrijf uit de regio en die vertelde mij als je het verspreid opstelt is deze setup zwaar genoeg voor het benodigde feest effect

----------


## sjig

Waarom ook aan de zij en achterkant? Je kunt toch beter een grote stack aan de voorkant van de zaal zetten (waar jij staat), en afhankelijk van de diepte van de zaal nog een delay speaker (eventueel met sub)? Dan heb je veel geluid daar waar het gewenst is, en minder volume achterin de zaal zodat mensen eventueel ook nog kunnen praten. 


Maar dat is mijn mening  :Wink:

----------


## NesCio01

> aan geluid komen er:
> 
> 6x 15 inch sub
> 6x 12 inch top speakers
> 
> dit alles verspreid door de zaal ( 2 voorin 2 zijkant 2 achterin)
> 
> k heb hiervoor contact opgenomen met een bedrijf uit de regio en die vertelde mij als je het verspreid opstelt is deze setup zwaar genoeg voor het benodigde feest effect



Lijkt me een geweldige opstelling, heerlijke quadrofonie,
zowel voor als achter.
Wel vreemd effect in de zaal, je kijkt naar de booth en
hoort het geluid van achter vandaan komen.

Sja, en wat hoor je daar dan? Trillingen die elkaar ergens
tegenkomen, kunnen erg goed uitdoven en dan hoor je
ze niet.

Voor en achter is iig niet mijn keuze.

grtz

Nes

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

wij hebben deze opstelling voorgaande jaren geprobeerd met alleen voorin en achterin en kwa klank klinkt dit zeer goed.

minder vermogen en ook meer geluid maar verdeeld.

dit jaar kozen wij om er 2 bij te zetten in het midden omdat daar het geluid nog wat weg valt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Met die opstelling zul je steeds weer nieuwe plekken krijgen waar het geluid wegvalt....
Beter is om dan van voor naar achter te werken met delay's en de subs met z'n allen vooraan te zetten.
Of gewoon zorgen voor een set met voldoende capaciteit.

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

okej dat is misschien wel een optie

om even terug te komen op het stukje een grote stack vooraan.

dit is omdat wij de mensen vooraan niet weg willen blazen en zo onwijs veel vermogen te moeten gebruiken terwijl (met geluidsverdeling) je ook een groot bereik hebt.

----------


## MusicXtra

De truc is je toppen vooraan hoog te plaatsen zodat het geluid over de mensen heen gaat, ik zie op je foto's dat je toppen op oorhoogte staan.
Mensen vooraan zullen dit niet prettig vinden en als het druk is horen de mensen drie meter verder het hoog al niet meer.
Door je toppen hoog te plaatsen zul je een egalere verdeling krijgen en ook meer aankunnen met je set.

----------


## vasco

> dit jaar kozen wij om er 2 bij te zetten in het midden omdat daar het geluid nog wat weg valt.



Waarom denk jij dat er in het midden wat geluid weg valt?
Waarom denk jij dat men hier niet verkiest voor en achter een stack?
Heb je natuurkunde (gehad) en daarmee het besef wat geluidsgolven doen in jouw beschreven situatie waarbij wat geluid wegvalt?

----------


## SPS

subs voor en achterin zullen in het *midden* netjes optellen! Afstanden zijn gelijk, dus de fase ook!
Je creeert er midden in de zaal (dansvloer??) juist de meeste druk. :Cool:

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

Gister hebben wij de definitieve GO gekregen voor het complete event.

de opstelling is gewijzigd naar 4 grotere stacks in elke hoek.

tevens is er aan toegevoegd een rookmachine of hazer. dit moeten wij nog even uitzoeken wat prijstechnisch beter is.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> subs voor en achterin zullen in het *midden* netjes optellen! Afstanden zijn gelijk, dus de fase ook!
> Je creeert er midden in de zaal (dansvloer??) juist de meeste druk.



En kan dus soms heel handig zijn, ook toppen rondom hangen kan een beter resultaat geven, zeker als er maar weinig hoogte is...

----------


## jack

> subs voor en achterin zullen in het *midden* netjes optellen! Afstanden zijn gelijk, dus de fase ook!
> Je creeert er midden in de zaal (dansvloer??) juist de meeste druk.




en één meter uit het midden heb je geen bas meer

hoe meer puntbronnen hoe meer uitdovingen

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

bij deze wil ik jullie de definitieve lichtshow laten zien.



deze bevat:
-10M truss horizontaal
-5M truss verticaal
-2x VMB Statief TE-64
-8x HID 150 Winner Scan
-2x Geni Golden strobo 1800
-1x Martin Freekie
-1x Jem K1 Hazer
-1x Antari B200 Bubble machine (aan T-bar op statief)
-8x Par 56 Spot
-1x Showtec controller voor spots

----------


## Joost van Ens

Rare constructie. En na mijn idee, nog steeds wat magertjes / weinig spectaculair.

----------


## sjig

Vind het zelf ook een beetje een vreemde setup.
Een beetje truss moet 10m met deze balast wel kunnen houden, zonder ondersteuning in het midden.

Wat wij zelf zouden doen voor 350 man:
- 4 subs
- 2 toppen (beide gewoon naast dj booth gestacked)
- Truss brug met:
-- 4/6/8 (budget afhankelijk) movingheads
-- 12 led parren
-- Flinke strobo
-- 2 of 4 led barren (of sunstrips)
- Uplighting om het hele verhaal wat meer kleur te geven

An als er op locatie al een grid of dergelijke aanwezig zijn nog een stuk of 2-4 fourbarretjes.

Maar dat is dan erg standaard. Het liefst maken we een lichtplan afhankelijk vd. locatie (bijvoorbeeld ergens nog eens wat parren / movingheads). En als er in het dak montage mogelijk is dan gaat de truss brug al gauw niet eens meer mee.

En vooral je geluid voorin de zaal zetten. Als je verder de zaal meer wilt hebben zet je aan de zijkanten een delay stack neer met 1 sub en 1 top (links en rechts).
Speakers tegenover elkaar is uit den boze  :Mad:

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

wij zouden zelf ook liever alles verplaatst ophangen icm movin heads.

alleen onze klant heeft ons beperkt tot een brug van maximaal 10 Meter.

bij de klant hebben wij ook de movin heads voorgesteld. maar uit eindelijk heeft de klant besloten om liever meer scanners te hangen voor t zelfde geld dan een paar movin heads.

kwa audio hebben wij het zover dat op t podium 2 tops komen en voor t podium 4 subs. de andere 2 tops komen op ongeveer 3/4e van de tent te hangen schuin naar achteren gericht.(dit mede omdat de organisatie voor een dansvloer wil en achterin nog alleen wat achtergrond)

om ook terug te komen op de truss paal in het midden. op dezelfde plek staat een paal van de tent zelf. dus daarom is ons gevraagt om daar ook iets voor te plaatsen zodat deze paal meer uit het zicht is.(want inderdaad 10M truss kan makkelijk aan deze 2 statieven hangen zonder middenpaal)

uit eindelijk hebben wij alle klantwensen opgeteld en zijn we tot dit ontwerp gekomen.

wel zoeken wij nog een gepaste aankleding voor de middelste truss aangezien hier geen licht of dergelijke aan komen.

----------


## sjig

Je zou voor die middelste truss staander een doek eromheen doen (zoiets als dit) met daarin een led par (of 2). 

Wat zijn de afmetingen van de tent? Want als er achterin alleen achtergrond hoeft te zijn denk ik dat nog meer toppen daar nodig zijn. Om welke speakers gaat het eigenlijk?

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

wij krijgen een ouder type Behringer set (welke durf ik niet te zeggen wat ik wel weet is dat deze set zwaar 
genoeg is voor de hele tent.)

aan ons is de taak om het geheel zuiver te krijgen.

----------


## Joost van Ens

> om ook terug te komen op de truss paal in het midden. op dezelfde plek staat een paal van de tent zelf. dus daarom is ons gevraagt om daar ook iets voor te plaatsen zodat deze paal meer uit het zicht is.(want inderdaad 10M truss kan makkelijk aan deze 2 statieven hangen .



 weet je dit wel heel zeker? Je mag nl. 150 kg heffen. En als ik zo snel een beetje reken, zit je rond de 140 kg of nog meer. Het is nu aan jou om de weegschaal er bij de nemen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als het inderdaad een tent is zou ik maar wat extra subs regelen, dat verdwijnt als sneeuw voor de zon de tent uit.
En die extra toppen niet op 3/4 maar op de helft hangen met een delay ertussen en vanaf 100-200Hz pas laten beginnen.

----------


## SPS

Als het behringer toppen zijn, dan zou ik die niet graag boven het publiek hangen. Dan maar liever op stevige K&M statieven plaatsen! Heb je wel ervaring met toppen vliegen? En waar ga je ze dan aan vliegen in die tent?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Als je voortaan eens in het net iets echt wilt tekenen en je hebt geen software hiervoor kijk dan eens naar daslight. Hierbij zit een virtuele 3d simulator waar je erg netjes in kunt tekenen en zelfs kunt simuleren! Betreft die behringer set... Ik ken inderdaad mensen die hier toch altijd een prachtige sound uit halen maar daar hebben ze dan wel weer wat meer voor nodig dan de set die jij aandraagt...

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

wij maken bij deze set zoiezo gebruik van een goeie equalizer. om alles goed af te stellen.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Weegschaal/unster al gevonden?

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

vandaag hebben wij de oude pa mixer flink getest.

en na overleg hebben wij besloten om deze door te verkopen.

mocht hier interesse in zijn neem dan even contact op met ons.

onder tussen zijn wij verder gaan zoeken en gekomen tot de volgende nieuwe PA-setup:
-Behringer XENYX X2222
-American Audio Led DB display (voor subgroepen)
-Behringer DEQ 1024 Processor/equalizer (op de MAIN MIX)
dit alles afgewerkt in een combi case. met patchpannel voor de outputs. en uitbreid mogelijkheid om eventueel op de subgroep ook een equalizer te zetten.

----------


## vasco

> -American Audio Led DB display (voor subgroepen)



Waarom?
Zonde geld, leg dat bij de EQ.




> -Behringer DEQ 1024 Processor/equalizer (op de MAIN MIX)



Blijf heel ver weg van de Behringer EQ's als je geen extra ruis wilt toevoegen aan je mix en een hekel hebt aan krakende geluiden uit je speakers bij het aanraken van knoppen. De EQ's zijn nu precies één van de producten waarom Behringer geen beste naam heeft in de pro audio wereld. Deze EQ's zijn *K*walitatief *U*itermate *T*eleurstellend.

----------


## timmetje

Inderdaad, db display lekker laten zitten en als EQ lekker een DBX of iets dergelijks kopen. Er stonden een tijd geleden nog wat Audient EQ's op marktplaats voor de 200 euro per stuk...

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

vandaag op bezoek geweest bij een lokale muziek winkel (aangezien we de mixer sneller nodig hebben dan gedacht)

deze konden mij een Proel mixer aanbieden (ik ken het merk zelf niet) en dit is een 6 kanaals mixer
(4x mono in+2x stereo maar de stereo kan ook als mono gebruikt worden) verder 1 groep uit en 1 control room uit en 1 master uit natuurlijk

graag jullie mening

----------


## djspeakertje

Proel is een Italiaans merk, kwalitatief vergelijkbaar met LEM. Geen slecht spul, maar ook niet spetterend. Als je een simpele, fatsoenlijke mengtafel nodig hebt voor redelijk weinig geld dan zou ik overwegen om voor +- 400,- een Allen&Heath ZED mengtafel te kopen (nieuw), of een tweedehands Allen&Heath Mixwizzard (19") of Soundcraft K1 (19"). 


Daan

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Ik heb hier wat topjes van Proel in gebruik. Ik heb deze al heel erg lang en doen het prima en klinken ook helemaal niet slecht. Heb er dan wel een QSC versterker op staan. Mixers van Proel kom ik eigenlijk nooit tegen. Zou zeker het alternatief voor de Allen Heath Zed mixer overwegen. Heb zelf een Zed 16FX en ben hierover zeer tevreden. Ook het USB gedeelte wat erin zit werkt prima. Laptopje eraan en je hebt muziek.

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

misschien klinkt het heel stom maar wat ons altijd is verteld. de klank word meer bepaald door de persoon die het bediend dan de apparatuur. vandaar dat wij de overweging maken voor proel. (welke ook de usb optie heeft)

----------


## DJ Antoon

> misschien klinkt het heel stom maar wat ons altijd is verteld. de klank word meer bepaald door de persoon die het bediend dan de apparatuur. vandaar dat wij de overweging maken voor proel. (welke ook de usb optie heeft)



Een goede geluidsman kan met een slechte set vaak nog iets aanvaardbaars neerzetten, met een slechte geluidsman op de beste set, dan kan het ooit nog erg tegenvallen.
Zet je nu een goede geluidsman op een goede set, ja dan zie je waarschijnlijk blije gezichten.

----------


## sjig

Proel hebben wij ook wat van staan. 

Zo'n M822USB mixertje, en 2 Flash 12A. Prima producten. Geen gratis portie ruis zoals je met Behringer vaak hebt. USB functie zal ongetwijfeld goed zijn, hebben we nog niets mee gedaan ( is ook niet nodig bij ons ). 

Met enig verstand is er prima geluid uit te krijgen. 
Daarnaast is Proel bijna net zo makkelijk als RCF met de garantie  :Wink:  

Ik zou zeggen net wat beter dan DAP / JB.

----------


## Hieper-Sounds

heb er in de winkel ook even mee mogen "spelen" en in de omgang vind ik het een makkelijk ding je hoeft niet lang te zoeken naar onderdelen. (en effecten ingebouwt)

----------

